# Egg season is on the rise :D



## tortadise (Sep 12, 2012)

Well sunday my burmese brown laid 39 eggs, now one of the female yellowfoots is nesting, and one of the suriname redfoots is digging a nest. Leos are doing test holes, and the pancakes are diggin test holes too. Its a starting. Egg overload coming up 

Good thing all the incubators are still going. Time to fill them back up again.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, that's going to be a lot of babies.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep considering their are 8 female redfoots, 4 female yellowfoots, 2 female pancakes, 2 female leos, and of course the gargantuan female sulcata that likes to lay 120 eggs each season. Ive already got 2 incubators full already.  hoping for a great next year.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yep considering their are 8 female redfoots, 4 female yellowfoots, 2 female pancakes, 2 female leos, and of course the gargantuan female sulcata that likes to lay 120 eggs each season. Ive already got 2 incubators full already.  *hoping for a great next year.
> *


*

*


----------



## tortadise (Sep 12, 2012)

Well claudette (the female suriname redfoot) did well for her first time. 1 huge healthy egg. Im honestly surprised shes the smallest female I have and was not expecting her to produce for a couple years. Cool, now I have another producer redfoot. Now wait for the orher ones.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 13, 2012)

How eggciting!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Neal (Sep 13, 2012)

Our Indian Stars have started here in AZ about 3 months earlier than I've ever heard of. 

Getting more leopard eggs as we speak. 

It sounds like it'll be a good year all over!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 14, 2012)

Neal said:


> Our Indian Stars have started here in AZ about 3 months earlier than I've ever heard of.
> 
> Getting more leopard eggs as we speak.
> 
> It sounds like it'll be a good year all over!



Yep. A couple of my younger male indians are taking humping lessons from each. They are dying to get with the girls. My leos havent dropped yet. But that big girl I got a few months back is doing some test digging.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 14, 2012)

OMG....I am ready for all the posting and pics of all the eggs and the new lil ones. It is eggciting!!!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 19, 2012)

9 eggs last night from the bolivian redfoot. Now thats a big first clutch of the season for a redfoot.


----------

